

How My Startup Dropped from $100K to $0 Overnight - saleemster
https://medium.com/@SaleemYaqub/how-my-startup-dropped-from-100k-to-0-overnight-736dd8692256

======
moonbug
The moral of this story is "don't skip the risk analysis"

